# Resume



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I'm trying to update my resume but all the stuff I've been looking at for former military seeking a job in LE has the resume full of Military Police/Security Forces (which I'm not). Is there anyone here who is former military (non MP/SECFOR) that can give me any advice?


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

PM me I can send you mine and maybe there is some info or terms I use that may help you. Also you can use websites like http://www.careerinfonet.org/moc/ and there are a few others, It has a military translator where you can type in your MOS and it will provide you with civilian equivalent jobs. It also converts military jargon into civilian friendly terms for your hopeful employer. But if there is a specific job you are applying for, my advice is write a specific resume for that job. Think of what your employer would want in an ideal candidate and write a resume that includes your military experience in the best way possible. Military produces people who can accomplish given tasks quickly and efficiently and also you learn how to lead and be led. Qualities that are used every day in LE. Good luck


----------



## DuctusExemplo (May 24, 2010)

Shoot me a PM as well if you would like, I will send you mine to look at.


----------

